# Synunm Bow Press Success!



## poppasmurf15 (Dec 20, 2019)

Just an update for anyone who might be wondering. I went ahead and got the Synunm bow press for my Elite Kure. The "Halon" model fits the Kure/Remedy/EnKore limbs perfectly. After using it on both my Kure and my Hoyt, I can confidently say this thing is FANTASTIC....

*A couple notes of wisdom...*
1. Measure your limb width and message Synunm up on Facebook if not sure...but most bows fall into 2 categories...Single limb bows, and "older" split limb bows; typically work with the standard Synunm press...."Newer" split limb bows, like the Mathews Halon and later and the Hoyt Defiant and later models will likely require the "Halon" width press. I own both, and the hooks are interchangeable on either end. You can swap them out if need be, so even if you have an RX-1 through RX-4 with different limb widths top and bottom, you are still only out $99 for each press...still WAY cheaper than a LCA press ($200 total) and still pretty capable
2. The press is incredibly easy to use, and packs away really small if you are space concerned. I found it just as fast to use as a LCA once set up.
3. If you plan on removing axles and completely tearing down a significantly past parallel bow, you HAVE to get the "ultraflex" limb adapters. The adapters work for most bows the same as they do on the "ultraflex style hoyt limbs". Some past parallel bows, like the Mathews, actually have a bracket built into the limbs that lets you get away without the adapters because it serves the same purpose. But for normal everyday tuning/timing/peeps/rests etc. you don't the adapters it at all though. So for most archers, this isn't really an issue until it's string time.
4. *I highly suggest you get a bow vice, *even a cheap one works. I have the OMP so I'm spoiled in that regard. It makes pressing MUCH easier and convenient, getting the bow up off your lap or off the table.
5. Lastly, make sure you spend a little bit of time getting to know it, the instructions are HORRIBLE, and YouTube is you friend. But it's *really easy*, and takes no more time than spinning the wheel on a LCA Press so press, do what you need to do, and unpress.

For what it's worth, I figured I would let everyone know to not be scared away if they are thinking about this press. IMO it is VASTLY superior to any of the other portables on the market. And for me, it is basically replacing the need for a shop press. It's a HUGE space saver IMO. Very good product!


----------



## Dbolick (Mar 27, 2020)

love my synunm! wasn't sure how well it would do but much to my surprised it has been great! i used it to replace strings on one of my bows. the shop i had replace some strings on another bow cost me like 70 bucks. so after one use it pretty much paid itself off. well worth the money


----------



## H.A.S. (Jan 15, 2011)

Thanks for the review! I've been thinking about one of these for my Hoyt Axius Ultra


----------



## Happenstance (Dec 5, 2020)

Looks like a great option. I’ve heard nothing but good things, and I believe now there approved by several manufacturers.


----------



## poppasmurf15 (Dec 20, 2019)

I would absolutely go for it ya'll. It is the best thing I have found short of a full shop press!


----------



## Robert43 (Aug 2, 2004)

Yes I like mine I had to buy the Hoyt adapters as I own a Hoyt Hyper Edge only thing I have ever done was replace the rubber parts on the tips due to my fault where I tore them & replaced with shrink tube


----------



## sharptrenton (Jul 8, 2006)

The Synunm is the best portable press on the market.


----------



## Rambo474 (Sep 14, 2017)

poppasmurf15 said:


> Just an update for anyone who might be wondering. I went ahead and got the Synunm bow press for my Elite Kure. The "Halon" model fits the Kure/Remedy/EnKore limbs perfectly. After using it on both my Kure and my Hoyt, I can confidently say this thing is FANTASTIC....
> 
> *A couple notes of wisdom...*
> 1. Measure your limb width and message Synunm up on Facebook if not sure...but most bows fall into 2 categories...Single limb bows, and "older" split limb bows; typically work with the standard Synunm press...."Newer" split limb bows, like the Mathews Halon and later and the Hoyt Defiant and later models will likely require the "Halon" width press. I own both, and the hooks are interchangeable on either end. You can swap them out if need be, so even if you have an RX-1 through RX-4 with different limb widths top and bottom, you are still only out $99 for each press...still WAY cheaper than a LCA press ($200 total) and still pretty capable
> ...


Hi do you think the normal synunm will work on the enkore? I can't find the halon edition anywhere. Cheers


----------



## raisins (Jan 21, 2016)

The Bowmaster is a slow POS. This looks much better. Might get one. Thanks.


----------



## Milo357 (May 4, 2014)

Question. How do you have your bow clamped to be able to use the press effectively? What are you using there in your bow limbs? I'm assuming you have everything clamped up on a workbench.


----------



## jbeeler20 (Jan 5, 2021)

poppasmurf15 said:


> I would absolutely go for it ya'll. It is the best thing I have found short of a full shop press!


I have the Enkore and as you stated Synunm recommended Halon model with the ultraflex. For changing strings/cables, peep adjustments do you think the ultraflex is necessary?


----------



## poppasmurf15 (Dec 20, 2019)

jbeeler20 said:


> I have the Enkore and as you stated Synunm recommended Halon model with the ultraflex. For changing strings/cables, peep adjustments do you think the ultraflex is necessary?



I don't use the ultraflex for anything except the Hoyt bows and more than likely the V3 because the extreme past parallel limbs. For the Elites, they aren't nearly as extreme and I haven't had any issue using the "halon" series Synunm as-is.


----------



## poppasmurf15 (Dec 20, 2019)

Milo357 said:


> Question. How do you have your bow clamped to be able to use the press effectively? What are you using there in your bow limbs? I'm assuming you have everything clamped up on a workbench.


I have it on an OMP bow vise, and just using it to stabilize everything and run levels and stuff like that. The Synunm basically replaced my bench press for most stuff. I still do strings and cables in a LCA press...but only because it's available to use.


----------



## jbeeler20 (Jan 5, 2021)

poppasmurf15 said:


> I don't use the ultraflex for anything except the Hoyt bows and more than likely the V3 because the extreme past parallel limbs. For the Elites, they aren't nearly as extreme and I haven't had any issue using the "halon" series Synunm as-is.


Thanks, got one on order (backorder) at Lancaster. Synunm said they were sending a shipment out last week so hopefully I will get one soon.


----------



## Jet002 (10 mo ago)

This post had inspired me to make the purchase.


----------



## ljc2tall (Dec 9, 2010)

I bought one a month ago. It is a great bow press. Perfect for my Elite Kure.


----------



## TheLoamRanger (Jan 8, 2022)

I've been pondering this purchase for use with my Elite Kure as well. I know I'd use it, but the money has to flow other directions for now.


----------



## Hindorff81 (Aug 9, 2021)

Does anyone know if it fits on the Prime bows..? Specifically The inline and Nexus? Cannot find much info on it..


----------



## TheLoamRanger (Jan 8, 2022)

I totally jinxed myself with my last comment. I moved my peep up a little to use a new handheld release and now I'm getting some fraying. Looks like a Synunm would have been in my near future....except that they are out of stock at Lancaster. Should have bought one when they were in stock...


----------



## c2k723 (Apr 3, 2003)

First off you will need the Mathews Halon version with the wider limb brackets to fit the Prime bows. I actually called Lancaster a week or so ago and was told they had placed an order for 12 and were waiting on shipment, however several were already spoken for so I placed an order as well. I just received notice from UPS that it will be arriving tomorrow.. You might want to call them to see if there are any still available!!!


----------



## Idlehands78 (10 mo ago)

Anyone have any experience with these and a Bowtech Insanity CPXL or similar? I'm considering starting to do my own string replacements as labor is getting a little expensive.


----------



## Soilguy125 (8 mo ago)

Idlehands78 said:


> Anyone have any experience with these and a Bowtech Insanity CPXL or similar? I'm considering starting to do my own string replacements as labor is getting a little expensive.


Mine has worked fine on a Prodigy, Realm X, and Realm SR6. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Kader (Oct 19, 2015)

Has anyone used one of these on a Bowtech with the deadlock system? Also what does the Synunm Ultraflex Adapters do specific?


----------



## poppasmurf15 (Dec 20, 2019)

Kader said:


> Has anyone used one of these on a Bowtech with the deadlock system? Also what does the Synunm Ultraflex Adapters do specific?


I would assume the “halon” width will work great on the deadlock bows. The deadlock is wide, but the limbs are pretty standard “wide limbs”, which is what you will be pressing anyways.


----------



## Skiatookbandman (Mar 20, 2006)

Does anyone have any experience with the Synunm press and the Mathews Vertix that could share which unit would be the proper application. The compatibility chart seems to be one of the most elusive things about the Synunm.


----------



## poppasmurf15 (Dec 20, 2019)

Skiatookbandman said:


> Does anyone have any experience with the Synunm press and the Mathews Vertix that could share which unit would be the proper application. The compatibility chart seems to be one of the most elusive things about the Synunm.


For the vertix, the Halon model would fit perfect. Pretty much all modern bows use the wider "halon" model.


----------



## Brad873 (Sep 30, 2018)

Kader said:


> Has anyone used one of these on a Bowtech with the deadlock system? Also what does the Synunm Ultraflex Adapters do specific?


Yep. Used one on my Solution SD. You want the Halon model. I had the standard fingers when I had a Reign 6. The standard wont fit the deadlock.


----------



## usmcinfantry1988 (13 d ago)

Anybody know which model synunm press would work on PSE Mach 34 ?


----------



## Brad873 (Sep 30, 2018)

usmcinfantry1988 said:


> Anybody know which model synunm press would work on PSE Mach 34 ?


I’d call Lancaster archery or contact Synunm directly to verify. I’m not familiar with your bow, but it if has wide limb pockets like the newer Bowtechs, you want the Hoyt model. The standard model isn’t quite wide enough.


----------

